# Mounting Drip Tray On A Fridge



## Deebo (11/10/11)

Basically after suggestions on the best way to mount a drip tray onto a fridge door (drip tray is the type with holes for screws to hang from e.g. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/40cm-Door-Mount...=item4cfaa543ad )
Is there a type of screw that is suitable for the thin fridge door with insulation?
Other idea was get a rare earth magnet.. but not sure how much weight they can hold.
Or I could get a sheet of thin stainless (would aluminium be ok? would it rust? think a sheet of stainless was about $50 at bunnings) drill holes to match up with the 4 taps and hang this from them.. then somehow mount the drip tray to the sheet of thin steel (maybe rivets?)


----------



## ben_sa (11/10/11)

I simply used Stainless bolts from the big green shed mate. 

Head on the bolt is about 8mm, Nut is hidden inside the door lining inside the fridge. Easy peasy!


----------



## ben_sa (11/10/11)

for reference, sorry about the low res


----------



## stux (11/10/11)

I just use a few short sheet metal screws straight into the metal exterior. You need to pre-drill a pilot hole, but you don't want it to be tight.

Works great if your fridge is flat fronted, not so good if it has a fashionable curved exterior


----------



## Phoney (11/10/11)

Any suggestions for mounting one on a chest freezer? I'm nervous about screwing directly into the side & bursting a cooling pipe.


----------



## Deebo (11/10/11)

ben_sa said:


> I simply used Stainless bolts from the big green shed mate.
> 
> Head on the bolt is about 8mm, Nut is hidden inside the door lining inside the fridge. Easy peasy!



Thanks, this sounds good, the front of my fridge is a bit curved so dont know how screws would go.


----------



## avaneyk (11/10/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> Any suggestions for mounting one on a chest freezer? I'm nervous about screwing directly into the side & bursting a cooling pipe.




I put screws into a piece of plywood the same size as the back of the drip tray and then used double sided tape to hold the ply onto the chest freezer.Then the drip tray hangs off the screws, hiding the ply.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Deebo (12/10/11)

AndrewSA said:


> I put screws into a piece of plywood the same size as the back of the drip tray and then used double sided tape to hold the ply onto the chest freezer.Then the drip tray hangs off the screws, hiding the ply.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.



Does the double sided tape hold the weight ok? Was bit worried with 1.5kg of drip tray and maybe a jug of beer than tape might not hold


----------



## avaneyk (12/10/11)

Deebo said:


> Does the double sided tape hold the weight ok? Was bit worried with 1.5kg of drip tray and maybe a jug of beer than tape might not hold



I used the exterior grade double sided tape (3M) - and covered the entire back of the ply with tape (basically a whole roll). According to the pack it should hold 30kg in ideal conditions...

Mine definitely holds a large g&g drip tray and a full pint. Haven't tried a full jug but I think it would be ok...


----------



## stux (12/10/11)

I currently use two screws on a curved door, works but is not ideal

I plan to cut some wood to fit the curve, screw that on, then mount the drip tray to that


----------



## TidalPete (12/10/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> Any suggestions for mounting one on a chest freezer? I'm nervous about screwing directly into the side & bursting a cooling pipe.



PH,
Do you have a collar on your freezer? If so, screw right-angled brackets upside-down on to the collar, splashback to the long side of bracket & drip tray to short side of bracket. Made my own ss brackets but modified brackets from any hardware store would do the job.

OP --- ss or galvanised toggle bolts with a suitable backplate should work just fine. Mount through a short length of suitable PVC pipe to avoid squashing if needed.

TP


----------



## Amber Fluid (12/10/11)

Use silicone. I am going to mount a drip tray on my Keezer soon and will be using 2 L-shape brackets siliconed to the side of the freezer then sit the tray on top. Florian also has a good method see post #5


----------



## seamad (12/10/11)

I just used 2 tek screws ( sheetmetal self tappers )
Makes it easy to remove the whole tray and give it a sqirt with the hose


----------



## TidalPete (12/10/11)

seamad said:


> I just used 2 tek screws ( sheetmetal self tappers )
> Makes it easy to remove the whole tray and give it a sqirt with the hose



Make a "lip" on the end of the brackets (to hold drip tray in place) then stick self-adhesive hollow rubber trim to the freezer behind the drip tray. You can then spring the drip tray on & off the brackets for cleaning\emptying without needing any fasteners. If you look carefully at the pic you'll see the rubber behind the drip tray & the "lip" on the end of the bracket.



TP
Edited post.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (12/10/11)

Here is how I mounted mine 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=776569

Couple of metal picture hooks pop riveted to an aluminium sheet 

Cheers


----------



## Deebo (12/10/11)

I am thinking now I might go with the rare earth magnets, that way I can move the tray up and down if I ever need. 
Apparently these can pull 22kg http://aussiemagnets.com.au/product/-25-x-...e-Earth%29.html so i reckon 2 should be plenty.


----------



## kymba (12/10/11)

Deebo said:


> I am thinking now I might go with the rare earth magnets, that way I can move the tray up and down if I ever need.
> Apparently these can pull 22kg http://aussiemagnets.com.au/product/-25-x-...e-Earth%29.html so i reckon 2 should be plenty.



might want to think about that - the load of your drip tray is not trying to detatch the magnet perpendicular the the face it is mounted on, rather it is trying to slide down the face - so you can not use the load rating as stated. you know, its heaps easier to slide a rare earth magnet across the fridge, rather than trying to pull it straight off

would hate to see your tray and a couple of pints slide down onto the ground


----------



## Deebo (12/10/11)

kymba said:


> might want to think about that - the load of your drip tray is not trying to detatch the magnet perpendicular the the face it is mounted on, rather it is trying to slide down the face - so you can not use the load rating as stated. you know, its heaps easier to slide a rare earth magnet across the fridge, rather than trying to pull it straight off
> 
> would hate to see your tray and a couple of pints slide down onto the ground



I spoke by email to a guy at lodestone and he reckoned that one was overkill and suggested a smaller one. 
Will give it a shot anyway, if it can hold 44kg perpendicular it should be ok for 1.5kg drip tray and a beer or 2.


----------



## kymba (12/10/11)

Deebo said:


> I spoke by email to a guy at lodestone and he reckoned that one was overkill and suggested a smaller one.
> Will give it a shot anyway, if it can hold 44kg perpendicular it should be ok for 1.5kg drip tray and a beer or 2.



yeah good point, let us know how they go


----------



## QldKev (12/10/11)

Deebo said:


> I spoke by email to a guy at lodestone and he reckoned that one was overkill and suggested a smaller one.
> Will give it a shot anyway, if it can hold 44kg perpendicular it should be ok for 1.5kg drip tray and a beer or 2.



_Approx Pull Strength 22kg_ geeze they pull like a high school kid

For $6 each, I would still grab a couple to be sure.


----------



## Nick JD (12/10/11)

Be careful with neo magnets. They can bite. This guy put two of them too close.


----------



## stux (12/10/11)

Jeezus

I did not need to see that while eating my lunch!


----------



## Deebo (12/10/11)

Ouch! Hopefully I can grip these by the thread and guide them to the spot keeping my fingers away!


----------



## dr_fuct (12/10/11)

QldKev said:


> _Approx Pull Strength 22kg_ For $6 each, I would still grab a couple to be sure.



at that price you can't complain I have noticed that magnets do not stick to stainless as well as other types of steel. eg I had 2 fridge magnets in the shape of pint glasses on the fridge you had trouble moving them but placed on the stainless splashback near the taps they would move very easily or even fall off if the door was closed harshly


----------



## Deebo (12/10/11)

I wont actually stick them to the stainless just hang the drip tray on the threads (drip tray has holes for hanging from) and screw some nuts onto the threads to hold it in place.


----------



## raven19 (13/10/11)

Another option is to weld up a supporting bracket as per my fridge. Could also use similar for a collar on a keezer.

Linky to my fridge conversion thread


----------



## Deebo (17/10/11)

Arrived today so gave it a quick test by putting some empty growlers and stein on there (just over 3.7kg) held it no worries so think it should be sweet for what I want.


----------



## wombil (17/10/11)

Don't use magnets with stainless steel,it's not magnetic and they won't stick.


----------



## Deebo (17/10/11)

wombil said:


> Don't use magnets with stainless steel,it's not magnetic and they won't stick.



Its not stuck to stainless its stuck to the fridge.. the tray is hanging off the magnets thread...


----------



## wombil (17/10/11)

Sorryyyy,didn't realise the magner was threaded.


----------



## punkin (18/10/11)

I used a bar fridge to hold my drip tray up, but i brought my taps out the side of the fridge...


----------



## Phoney (10/11/11)

> Arrived today so gave it a quick test by putting some empty growlers and stein on there (just over 3.7kg) held it no worries so think it should be sweet for what I want



Deebo, how did you make it stick?

My magnets arrived yesterday and they wont even hold up my empty drip tray without slowly sliding down! 

Might try build up a little square of gaff under each one.


----------



## mccuaigm (10/11/11)

I made a dodgy shelf kinda thingy for mine. Just got 2 small shelf brakets & a couple of bits of timber, routed out a channel for the tray. Sit just sits in the channel, the brackets are screwed into the fridge door.


----------



## Amber Fluid (10/11/11)

Deebo said:


> Arrived today so gave it a quick test by putting some empty growlers and stein on there (just over 3.7kg) held it no worries so think it should be sweet for what I want.
> View attachment 49260
> 
> View attachment 49261



Deebo... I am after an update of what you think of this procedure now. I am guessing there has been no issues?


----------



## Deebo (10/11/11)

Yeah, no issues works great.


----------



## Moad (7/1/14)

I bought these magnets and they don't hold. Might as well revive this thread...

Ill play around with it a bit


----------



## Deebo (7/1/14)

Haven't brewed for about a year since wife had a baby but the magnets did still hold the drip tray fine, however they started to rust so I have removed them recently (fridge is outside).

The ones I got were 22kg pull force each, There are more powerful ones but they are a bit more expensive (81kg ones $23 each http://aussiemagnets.com.au/product/-48-x--11.5mm-Pot-with-8mm-Thread-%26-13mm-Boss-%28Rare-Earth%29.html)


----------



## Moad (7/1/14)

I got thnose 22kg ones deebo but the tray just " peels off" under its own weight. I stuck another one under the bottom and it holds a schooner but I'm not real confident in it. One more and I think I'll be happy with it. I should have just ordered 4 straight up


----------



## Deebo (7/1/14)

Might have something to do with whatever the fridge door is made of maybe, or the ammount of paint or other stuff between the metal? Mine could hold the items pictured fine without moving at all.


----------



## Moad (7/1/14)

Possibly the freezer material. It will do the job anyway, just not as super strong as I'd like


----------

